# My Big Hillbilly Breakfast



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Mrs made me and my Son our favorite breakfast today ... Grand Biscuits, scrambled eggs, gravy with smoked chipped deer meat ... ummmm


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Gravy was a tad thick but that just makes it sticks to your ribs ... lol


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks awesome! Love that kinda stuff!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my mouths watering......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam good eatin right there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Surf, applebutter and gravy that runs offen yer biscuit ain't worth etin.


----------

